# A CHALLENGER APPEARS!



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

A *WINRAR* is whoever can introduce me to a furry comic WITH THE FOLLOWING..

1:   A main character(s) who *isn't* bi OR gay or lesbian or w/e
2:   NO DOG COCKS OR YIFF *PLOX* (non-suggestive artistic nudity is acceptable)
3:   A plot that integrates philosophy, arts, or history or anything else        meaningful (maybe even social commentary)
4:   Maybe some romance but not schmaltzy or yiffy.

WARNING: There may be multiple winrars.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 23, 2010)

Sabrina Online by Eric W. Schwartz (EWS on FA) and once published monthly in a computer magazine.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow dude not asking for much are you lol think if you want somthing like that you will need to make it. Years and man I meen damn near pre inter net years ago there was a comic in NZ called cross lines it was anthro edgy no sex at all and while not exactly mensa material was good. Came out around the time of eastman and lairds ninja turtles and yojimbo (also anthro and no sex) I was like 10 so we are talking 25 years ago. On a just straight story line I write Earth altered no sex or bi/gay critters mostly a look at the evils man visits on each other (20 years as a military medic makes for alot of evil)


----------



## Darc (Apr 23, 2010)

You could try Ebin & May...
1) Ebin and May are a straight couple.
2) No, there's no sex.
3) Medieval politics is the key focus.
4) Yes, there's romance. 

You could also try mine, Code Name: Hunter...
1) Max and Ruby, the main characters, are straight.
2) There may be the occasional innuendo.
3) It's urban fantasy with politics and a bit of history thrown in.
4) Romance will happen eventually.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 23, 2010)

Uhhh wow darc super good comic


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Sabrina Online by Eric W. Schwartz (EWS on FA) and once published monthly in a computer magazine.





Alec Hopp said:


> Wow dude not asking for much are you lol think if you want somthing like that you will need to make it. Years and man I meen damn near pre inter net years ago there was a comic in NZ called cross lines it was anthro edgy no sex at all and while not exactly mensa material was good. Came out around the time of eastman and lairds ninja turtles and yojimbo (also anthro and no sex) I was like 10 so we are talking 25 years ago. On a just straight story line I write Earth altered no sex or bi/gay critters mostly a look at the evils man visits on each other (20 years as a military medic makes for alot of evil)





Darc said:


> You could try Ebin & May...
> 1) Ebin and May are a straight couple.
> 2) No, there's no sex.
> 3) Medieval politics is the key focus.
> ...



You're all winrars in my book.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Also thanks.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Darc said:


> You could also try mine, Code Name: Hunter...
> 1) Max and Ruby, the main characters, are straight.
> 2) There may be the occasional innuendo.
> 3) It's urban fantasy with politics and a bit of history thrown in.
> 4) Romance will happen eventually.



Oh hey. I have a question for you, was unaware you lurked around these parts.

I understand the principals behind encouraging supporters by giving them twice as many updates a week. It's sound in principal. However, it means the subscribers are currently 48 pages into the future, and this gap increases rapidly over time.

Fair enough, it means you have a good buffer, and no need to worry about running out of updates for non-subscribers, but it also doesn't encourage people to buy a yearly subscription, which, let's face it, is what you really want. Why pay a large sum if you can wait and just do a $3 month once a year? You get all the extra updates, and presumably the free wallpapers are kept available for subscribers.

Now, hopefully, you realise the flaw there and only make the wallpapers available for the month they are made for, and a new two appear next month, so there are only ever two on the go.

Anyway, my question, is if you have a large gap between free and subscribed, it increases the chances of your art progressing. You're then stuck with either ignoring the free stuff, or updating it before it becomes public.

Doesn't this worry you?

Cheers.


----------



## Darc (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, Alec Hopp. 

Hi Voidrunners. I'm not too worried. The Supporters area was an experiment to see if the comic could bring in enough to pay for its server space. As long as it can do that, I'm happy. It's been most useful for keeping a buffer and getting the print issues out before the pages hit the web. 

I have another comic in the works starting this fall that will update once a week without a Supporters area, so art changes don't worry me too much. As for the wallpapers, Matt and I have been going back and forth about that for a while now. I want to remove the old ones, he wants them to stay up. I'll win eventually. Maybe.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Fair enough!

Ta for that.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.fw-adventures.com/
http://lackadaisycats.com/


----------



## Browder (Apr 23, 2010)

Do fish count?


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 25, 2010)

Kevin and Kell?  Might be schmaltzy though, depends on how you're defining that.


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 25, 2010)

VG cats?


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Try Furthia High the main character isnt bi, but some other characters are. No sex and a very good annalisys of the mind wit funny characters.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

whatthefur said:


> VG cats?


 
Shit no, I read the one on Starfox. That is some sick stuff, but most other strips are ok... if you understand the game.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 26, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Shit no, I read the one on Starfox. That is some sick stuff, but most other strips are ok... if you understand the game.


^this
Besides There's too much sexual inuendo in the earlier/middle comics


----------



## Autumnbear (May 22, 2010)

Look up a furry comic online called Evon.
It's kind of a Dungeons and Dragons feel fantasy setting.
I gaurantee the main character(s) are not gay, bi, or weiding 'dog cocks'.

http://bearstudios.smackjeeves.com/comics/

The link doesn't say Evon I'm afraid.
Web MATURE for strong language, sexual themes, and violence.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 28, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Sabrina Online by Eric W. Schwartz (EWS on FA) and once published monthly in a computer magazine.



haha this is great, I've been reading it for hours

I feel like the biggest furfag doing so, but its a great comic! :3


----------

